# Handy site for all chix



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

This is a very handy site with info on every chicken imaginable, also a valuable tool to help identify the breeds you have or answer questions and help you make a better choice for what fits your set ups, wants and needs best. it's alphabetized and really east to use. Just thought I would pass this along.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've used the feather site many times to identify breeds. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Cogburn. I didn't know this. It will come in handy for the future. Thank you again.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

You are very welcome...


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

It's in my favorite bar. So is It's very intellectual and newsy (translate boring) but it has great headlines on what is happening in the poutry world. Great place for (gross) pictures of sick chickens..... scroll over "knowledge centre" then "Technical" and Diseases of poultry. Energyvet you might really like this site.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Just checked it out. Nice site! With all my digging around on-line on chicken stuff, I never came across this site. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

No problem.... Enjoy


----------



## Shira Laurenza (Mar 20, 2020)

The important factor for chicks is not only how they grow! It is the matter of how we feed them! Poultry is the place where they kept maintaining,* Animal Feed Additives* finds to be the best solution for any animal feed. *Tex Biosciences* an leading Biotech Organization Manufacturers providing best solutions for Poultry, Piggery and Aqua market.


----------

